# Show us your special enclosures



## YayPythons (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all,
just thought of another show us your and I'm sure there a heaps of people out there who spent a long time on their pets enclosure. And I'm sure it will give the people who are looking to build one (like me)
some awesome ideas. Anyway, GET THOSE SPECIAL ENCLOSURES OUT THERE!!! 

Cheers,
PythonLover02


----------



## Dchester1001 (Aug 14, 2013)

This is my Athertons:





With handles courtesy of Virides.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 14, 2013)

these are old pic's but i love these 2 enclosures.


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 14, 2013)

This is my yearling Bredli enclosure, it's hard to get a good photo on my phone but you get the idea


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 14, 2013)

View attachment 295035
This is my new enclosure for my year old Lacie... I haven't set it up properly yet as I pulled a muscle in my back getting it into my house and have been laid up since it arrived!!! I have picked up heaps of lovely pieces of driftwood and hollow logs of various sizes and shapes so I think it will look the ducks nuts when its done!!!!


----------



## YayPythons (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome enclosures everyone, keep 'em coming.

Thanks,
PythonLover02


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 14, 2013)

My EWD enclosure. Lacking a bit of color... It's coming.


----------



## YayPythons (Aug 14, 2013)

Bump, keep them coming in.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bearded Dragon Enclosure





Eastern Water Dragon Enclosure


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 15, 2013)

Always loved the look of your enclosures Danny. Not sure if your grandfathers beard is real or not, but that stuff absolutely loves EWD enclosures. Mine is taking off. Pretty sure you would have heaps naturally growing where you are? If not, further up North. Mine actually came from Cairns.


----------



## Flexxx (Aug 15, 2013)

hears one iv been building for my bhps and womas


----------



## skittles85 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just finished this one yesterday for my Murray Darling


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 15, 2013)

Scrub Pythons, Lace monitors and Ackies....bored, I guess?


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 15, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> View attachment 295035
> This is my new enclosure for my year old Lacie... I haven't set it up properly yet as I pulled a muscle in my back getting it into my house and have been laid up since it arrived!!! I have picked up heaps of lovely pieces of driftwood and hollow logs of various sizes and shapes so I think it will look the ducks nuts when its done!!!!



pics don't work and I hope your back has a quick recovery!


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 15, 2013)

my fave, built from scratch by the very talented King Sirloin from this forum.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ridge tailed monitors enclosure.






Rick


----------



## Blinky (Aug 15, 2013)

View attachment 295103


----------



## Pizzalover (Aug 15, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Bearded Dragon Enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your rock wall and timber man. I bet your beardies think they are pretty special in that home


----------



## jack (Aug 15, 2013)

black snake box


----------



## jaspy (Aug 15, 2013)

Love this thread!


----------



## Dchester1001 (Aug 15, 2013)

Chris1 said:


> my fave, built from scratch by the very talented King Sirloin from this forum.



That is one awesome enclosure! I love it


----------



## YayPythons (Aug 16, 2013)

Bump, keep those enclosures coming.
PythonLover02


----------



## Mitchjamo (Aug 16, 2013)

Blue Tongue (top)

Albino Darwin

Rough Scale Python

Green Tree Python


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mitchjamo said:


> View attachment 295139
> Blue Tongue (top)
> View attachment 295140
> Albino Darwin
> ...



Very nice setups mate


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thought I'd throw in my outdoor Frill Neck Dragon enclosure...


----------



## smileysnake (Aug 16, 2013)

*for my beardies*

just waiting for glass to go in then finished


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 16, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Thought I'd throw in my outdoor Frill Neck Dragon enclosure...



You totally need a waterfall! 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 27, 2013)

Got some new plants today, gives the enclosure a bit more color than it had..


----------



## dneti (Aug 27, 2013)

Some amazing enclosures you guys have produced!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here is my custom frog tank with the first background I attempted. Plus some fish swimming below.
View attachment 295657
View attachment 295658


----------



## Lawra (Aug 27, 2013)

Chris1 said:


> my fave, built from scratch by the very talented King Sirloin from this forum.



That looks positively amazing!!!!!! Would have to be my favourite so far.


----------



## KingSirloin (Aug 27, 2013)

A few of my build jobs. I've kept all but the white one.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 27, 2013)

KingSirloin said:


> A few of my build jobs. I've kept all but the white one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!!!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## cma_369 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dchester1001 said:


> This is my Athertons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you build this yourself?


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dchester1001 (Jan 27, 2014)

No. It's a Dalbarb enclosure. I just did the interior.


----------



## Bones1991 (Jan 27, 2014)

This my first handmade enclosure.


----------

